# Merlin Serial # for ID



## msl819 (Oct 21, 2005)

Merlin Owners,

I have an older Merlin frame (Pre- ABG), and i was trying to find the serial number the other day so i could call and find out some info from the company, but i could not find it. Does Merlin not stamp their frames and if they do where is the information located? Thanks for the help.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Did you check the underside of the bottom bracket?


----------



## msl819 (Oct 21, 2005)

I did, there was no visable stamp under there. There is a guide to direct the cables. I wondered if it was under there, but until i check if others knew i was going to wait on that.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*remove rear wheel and check the drop out*

should be there


----------

